# PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen



## vitjatje (16. Februar 2012)

*PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen*

Hallo!

Ich schaffe es leider nicht, bei dem o.g. TV den recht hohen Input Lag wegzubekommen. Zum Anschließen habe ich bereits ein HDMI/HDMI- sowie ein DVI/HDMI-Kabel, jeweils am Eingang HDMI1/DVI, ausprobiert - mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Der Input Lag liegt gefühlt bei etwa 0,3 Sekunden, also wirklich ziemlich hoch...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem genannten oder einem bauähnlichen Samsung-TV und kann mir hier einen Tipp geben? 

Angeblich soll mitunter mein Modell über einen Spiele-Modus verfügen, der sich für jede Quelle separat einschalten lässt, jedoch finde ich nichts dergleichen in dem Menü.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen*

Es gibt einen seperaten PC-Modus bei Samsung-TVs. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter. 


_Beim Anschließen eines PCs an den HDMI IN 1(DVI)_

_-Anschluss über ein HDMI-Kabel, müssen Sie unter Name bearb. den PCModus
des Fernsehgeräts aktivieren._

_Drücken Sie im Fenster Quelle die Taste TOOLS, __um die gewünschten externen Eingangsquellen einzustellen._

_Dort HDMI IN 1 einfach in PCModus umbenennen.


_


----------



## Phili_E (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen*

Du musst auf jeden Fall ein HDMI/DVI an den HDMI IN 1 (DVI)-Anschluss anschließen und den Standardmodus auswählen. Anschließend noch das Audio-Kabel vom PC in die Audio IN PC/DVI Buchse, falls nötig.
Danach einfach auf "Source" und PC, bzw den HDMI Kanal auswählen. Schau mal in der Bedienungsanleitung aus Seite 27 (Deutsch) nach! Hilfe zum Spielemodus gibts auf Seite 24.


----------



## vitjatje (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen*

Danke euch beiden! Jetzt geht's. 

Darauf muss man ja auch erstmal kommen, dass man über einen Menüpunkt "Name bearbeiten" einen Anzeigemodus auswählen kann...

Der Input Lag ist nun zwar immer noch wahrnehmbar, liegt aber im Berech des Erträglichen, wenn man nicht gerade Hardcore-3D-Shooter-Spieler ist. Ganz ausmerzen lässt sich das bei 'nem TV wohl nicht?

Habe allerdings den Modus "PC" ausgewählt (wie von dir, @Painkiller, eigentlich auch vorgeschlagen), da beim Modus "Spiel" der Input Lag sich - warum auch immer - nicht verbesserte. Bei "PC" hat man dann nur noch einen ganz minimalen Input Lag, mit dem man durchaus leben kann, außerdem wird auch der Sound ohne zusätzliches Audiokabel mitübertragen (im Gegensatz wiederum zum Modus "Spiel").

Ansonsten:
Anzeigemodus: "Standard"
Soundmodus: "Film"
Anschluss am TV: HDMI1/DVI
Anschluss am PC: HDMI
Kabel: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001TH7T2U


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: PC an Samsung-Fernseher UE46C6200 anschließen*



> Habe allerdings den Modus "PC" ausgewählt (wie von dir, @Painkiller, eigentlich auch vorgeschlagen), da beim Modus "Spiel" der Input Lag sich - warum auch immer - nicht verbesserte. Bei "PC" hat man dann nur noch einen ganz minimalen Input Lag, mit dem man durchaus leben kann, außerdem wird auch der Sound ohne zusätzliches Audiokabel mitübertragen (im Gegensatz wiederum zum Modus "Spiel").


 
Liegt daran das der Spiel-Modus für Konsolen wie die XBox360, Wii oder PS3 gedacht ist.


----------

